# Richt's message to fans



## Buck (Jul 27, 2010)

Richt urges fans to use patience with QB Murray

Published Tuesday, July 27, 2010

ATLANTA - Days before Aaron Murray begins preseason practice for the first time as Georgia's clear-cut No. 1 quarterback, coach Mark Richt had a message for fans at the Greater Atlanta Bulldog Club gathering at the Cobb Galleria Centre: Give the redshirt freshman time.

"We're going to watch a young kid grow up," Richt told the crowd Monday night. "He's going to make mistakes and we've got to support this kid. We've got to understand that he'll do some things that we wish he didn't do. We're trying to get him to do those in practices and scrimmages as much as possible."

Georgia begins preseason practices on Monday. The Tampa, Fla., product is replacing Joe Cox as Georgia's starting quarterback.

Cox had some Georgia fans turn on him during a 2009 season in which the Bulldogs went 8-5. Cox threw 24 touchdowns, but also had 15 interceptions.

"The thing that ruins a quarterback (is) when he believes or he thinks that you don't believe in him," Richt told the fans. "It's my job as a head coach to help him understand I believe in him. ... I think it's important, too, for him to think the fans believe in him. We can all help that kid by helping him through the rough spots."

--- Samuel doubtful to take redshirt ---

Will he or won't he?

The question about whether converted running back Richard Samuel will take a redshirt season as he gets acclimated to his new position - linebacker - has been bounced around a lot this offseason.

The latest answer?

"We were talking about maybe redshirting him at one time, but I doubt very seriously that we'll be able to redshirt him," Richt said. "We need the depth. He's just a guy that we think will make plays for us."

Richt said that defensive coordinator Todd Grantham and linebackers coach Warren Belin see an upside to the junior who will play inside for the Bulldogs.

"They see potential," Richt said. "They don't think he's a polished guy yet. They know he's fast, he can move laterally, he'll strike you. He has no fear to hit someone."

--- Two-a-days back on ---

Georgia is now slated to hold two-a-day practices after all.

The Bulldogs' revised workout schedule now includes one day with two practices on Aug. 9.

Richt noted that most schools have about three two-a-days, but he wanted more time to install the new 3-4 defense.

"Let's start being stronger when class starts rather than the old break them down and build them up," Richt said of his philosophy regarding limited two-a-days. "Let's start building them up from the first day."

--- King likely will practice ---

Receiver Tavarres King, who was suspended indefinitely from team activities following his arrest for underage possession of alcohol, is on track to rejoin the team when practices begin Monday.

"If things keep going the way they are, yes," Richt said of King practicing.

King will miss at least one game as part of the suspension.

Walk-on offensive lineman Josh Parrish, who also was suspended indefinitely for another alcohol-related arrest, is now back with the team, Richt said.

---  This and that  ---

One fan asked Richt about Florida's dominance of Georgia. "How do you want me to respond?," Richt said. "I need to get you in the locker room before the game and you can jack the boys up." ... Interim athletic director Frank Crumley was part of Monday's program three weeks after he moved into the position. "It's sort of business as usual," Crumley told the crowd. "Things are going well." ... Richt gave the lowdown about one reason that helped Georgia players record blazing fast 40 times last spring. He said players ran with the wind at their backs.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 27, 2010)

oh my!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 27, 2010)

Give him time, he better be a fast learner because everything I`ve seen and read has UGA winning the East!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 27, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> oh my!!



We can always count on you for some good solid insight.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

Get ready for some tough times with Aaron Murray.

CMR is making excuses already.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 27, 2010)

How much better would Cox have been if the offense didn't have to score 30+ points in each game to win? How much better would the defense be if the offense wasn't 3 and out over and over and over...

How much better will Murray be if the defense keeps opponents under 20 points? How much better will the defense be if the offense can put together some decent drives with the running game? 

These questions all go back to Mike Bobo and his idiot offense, his vicarious living through the quarterbacks instead of running the ball with your talented backs and your big offensive line. 

Why no mention of Mike Bobo? If I were a guest at that ra-ra, and there's good reason I'm not, I'd have asked "Coach, how much more flack are you going to take for wasting talent, year after year, before you send Mike Bobo to the press booth and put this team back on top of the East?"

What could CMR have said? "Uh, it's not Bobo's fault, um... uh... duh... Bobo is a great... uh... fantastic ... uh... um.. really good... Bobo is a... uh... [fill in the blank]"


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Get ready for some tough times with Aaron Murray.
> 
> CMR is making excuses already.



i hate to say it but what i took from this interview didnt sound posative at all.i can only hope  the situation in athens really isnt as bad as one may think.btw goooo dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2010)

Not trumping your first time starter qb as an instant All American.  What a novel idea.


----------



## Buck (Jul 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not trumping your first time starter qb as an instant All American.  What a novel idea.



Coaching 101, unless you're a gator, it appears.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah , Richt doesn't know anything about coaching up and handling QB's .


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good word coach!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Get ready for some tough times with Aaron Murray.
> 
> CMR is making excuses already.



I think he is just trying to keep the fans realistic about Murray and the team. He knows that Murray is all he has at QB this year . The fans seem to think Murray is going to be one of the top QB's in the SEC and it's not likely.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I think he is just trying to keep the fans realistic about Murray and the team. He knows that Murray is all he has at QB this year . The fans seem to think Murray is going to be one of the top QB's in the SEC and it's not likely.



Yep , your right.

So...........CMR basically is saying Murray is going to struggle....... be patient UGA fans.  

On the other hand,,,,,UF coaches and Urban is saying that J. Brantley is the real deal,,,,a gunslinger,,, a UF QB.

Lets see how the 2 QB's play out.

Has Urban ever had a bad college QB?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Has Urban ever had a bad college QB?



Has he coached one at Florida yet ?


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Has he coached one at Florida yet ?



Alex Smith(utah),,,,,Chris Leak,,,,and Tim Tebow.

How did those guys do in college?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 27, 2010)

Good , fair , fullback


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish somebody would show me one single time that any UGA fan on this board said that Aaron Murray was going to be one of the best qbs in the league this year.  

That's what I thought.

So why is it ok for the gators to do all this ridiculous clamoring about how awsome John Brantley is?

CMR has had three out of his four starting qbs while at UGA end up in the league.  Before that, he did pretty good with qbs at FSU.

So yall will just have to forgive me if I take CMR over Oscar Meyer when it comes to knowing his stuff on qbs.

Will Aaron Murray be a lights out frightingly dangerous qb this year?  Probably not.  All he needs to be is fair to middling.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Has he coached one at Florida yet ?


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Will Aaron Murray be a lights out frightingly dangerous qb this year?  Probably not.  All he needs to be is fair to middling.



Wasnt Joe Cox Fair to middling Last year?


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Good , fair , fullback



Gotcha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,soooo............What were there records? How were there stats?  Any National championships?....Exactly!

We will be fine at QB.  The expectations are high, indeed.  My money is on Urban.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Wasnt Joe Cox Fair to middling Last year?



Well gosh I don't know.  According to some of your gator bretheren who will be happy to tell you that they knew more about football as infants than I currently know, he was the worst qb that ever lived.  So maybe you're asking the wrong guy.

Fair to middling?  Sometimes.  Sometimes not.  I would argue  that while he certainly made a lot of mistakes, some boneheaded, he also wasn't as bad as some might think.  What I mean is, he had no defense, a musical chair offensive line, and until mid way throught he season, a poor running game.

Murray will have the benefit of a very good running game, an excellent tight end corps, and IF they stay healthy, the best and deepest O line UGA has had in years.  I think Murray is definitely going to make mistakes, some painfully dumb.  But I think he will enjoy some advantages that Cox didn't.  

But yall already know this because it has been discussed ad nauseam.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Has he coached one at Florida yet ?



A better question is "Has he went out and found one on his own?" 

He inherited Chris Leak, and Ron Zook already had Tebow on the hook for Florida before Oscar Meyer showed up; he comitted in ecembor of 05' after his Sr. season, but Zook had already been recruiting him since hus Soph year.  Brantley will show how good of a QB scout Meyer really is; good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> A better question is "Has he went out and found one on his own?"
> 
> He inherited Chris Leak, and Ron Zook already had Tebow on the hook for Florida before Oscar Meyer showed up; he comitted in ecembor of 05' after his Sr. season, but Zook had already been recruiting him since hus Soph year.  Brantley will show how good of a QB scout Meyer really is; good, bad or indifferent.



Whats your money on Brantley?

Good, Bad, or indifferent?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know why they just dont go ahead and give Brantley the Heisman now!


----------



## sleeze (Jul 27, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I dont know thy they just dont go ahead and give Brantley the Heisman now!



I dont know either.....your guess is as good as mine?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Same as AM....don't know till the whistle blows.  I believe he is athelectic, and talented, but until an SEC DE rips his off a time or two, no one really knows what they will be like.  Same goes for AM.  I don't know as much about Brantleys HS career as I do AM's, but he wouldn't be your starter if he was not SEC QB caliber.  I think it may boil down to what happens between their ears under fire anyway and that is the intangible that NO ONE can gauge at this point.  Give AM thru the Miss State game: after USCe, and Arky AM will know SEC football. Give Brantley an extra game before you make any judgements;UT will not be her usual self this year and won't be anything like Ala and LSU.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 27, 2010)

Mark Richt's message should've been "We are planning on having another mediocre year"........


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll say it.  Aaron Murray is going to take us to the promise land.  It's going to happen.  Quit being so skert Dawg fans.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 28, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Yeah , Richt doesn't know anything about coaching up and handling QB's .



Agreed


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2010)

Then there's this:

Georgia’s starting quarterback has never played in a college game, but the extensive experience around him has Mark Richt notably enthused about the Bulldogs’ offense.

“I’d much rather have that kind of maturity around a young quarterback than a very veteran quarterback surrounded by a bunch of puppies,” Richt told the Greater Atlanta Bulldog Club this week.

Particularly comforting to Richt is the experience on the offensive line, where senior Chris Davis has 37 career collegiate starts, senior Clint Boling 36, junior Ben Jones 23, junior Cordy Glenn 22 and senior Josh Davis 9.

Boling, Jones and Glenn have started since their true freshman seasons and Chris Davis since his redshirt freshman season.

“They played before they should have had to play,” Richt said, “but now they’re mature. They’re so much more ready for these games. They’re bigger; they’re stronger; they’re wiser. They have the confidence to know they can play in any SEC venue and have success.  When you’re breaking in a young quarterback, that’s very important.”

Richt also feels good about the experience elsewhere on offense.

He has a senior tandem at fullback in starter Shaun Chapas and backup Fred Munzenmaier. “I can’t think of a better fullback combination in the country,” Richt said.

The tailback tandem is less experienced -– sophomore Washaun Ealey (two starts) and junior Caleb King (five starts) –- but Richt expects them to build on their confidence-inspiring successes of late last season.

“Washaun Ealey a year ago was kind of a chubby kid and didn’t really know what to do; he wasn’t in great condition,” Richt said. “But now he’s in tremendous condition and knows what to do. And we  got Caleb King starting the season healthy, and he’s going to make a difference.”

Richt also expressed optimism about the mix of talent and experience at wide receiver, led by junior A.J. Green, and tight end.

Someone else should be comforted by all of this experience: Aaron Murray, the redshirt freshman quarterback who will be playing in his first college game on Sept. 4.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2010)

Meyer has system QB's. Always has, always will. Put them in another system and they blow (Alex SMith), or they have to get a QB coach to "unteach" them everything Meyer taught them (Tebow)...

Why do you Gators feel the need to constantly hijack every single UGA thread on Woody's anyway?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2010)

Just read on espn that Meyer is taking another leave of absence. The article stated that Tebow was getting picked on by some of the veterans on the team! The Broncos would not release a statement on the matter. The author did reach Knowshon and he said that Tebow was a heck of an athlete but a sissy! He said the guys cant joke around with him because hes so defensive about everything! The first time that the guys joked around with him Meyer showed up at our team meeting trying to intemidate us. That didnt work too good Moreno said! Now Tebow is marked like he called his momma or something its kinda sick if you ask me. Meyer wouldnt say what he would be doing but the word is he will just be there for Tebow with a box of KLEENEX and a shoulder to cry on! Alot of the guys on the Broncos are saying that the Tebow Meyer thing is very weird and kinda sick. There is something in that relationship that just doesnt add up said Charlie Strong Louisvilles Head coach! 


 Strong said that he kept himself strictly to the D side of the ball, but would often see Meyer being kinda too caring to Tebow at practice sometimes. In a weird kinda way! Strong said that he knew Tebow and Meyer would take trips together alot Just them but really doesnt know anymore that that! Meyer said that with Brantley leading the O that the team really didnt need him right now and that he would try to be back for the 1st game.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 28, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Why do you Gators feel the need to constantly hijack every single UGA thread on Woody's anyway?



Get a grip, green. Have you ever seen a "Gator Thread" that didn't have every Mutt in town putting in their 2 cents? You guys must really have an inferiority complex. Oh wait, is it a complex if it's true?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Get a grip, green. Have you ever seen a "Gator Thread" that didn't have every Mutt in town putting in their 2 cents? You guys must really have an inferiority complex. Oh wait, is it a complex if it's true?



So what's yall's excuse?  If we have an inferiority complex, why are so many gators getting all hot an bothered that we don't think Aaron Murray is gonna suck?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

With some of the comments I have read, it's obvious that logic, basic common sense and comprehension just wasn't in the cards for some folks on here... 

Ok, back to dribbling. 

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 28, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I dont know why they just dont go ahead and give Brantley the Heisman now!


Because Mark Ingram might have something to say about that.



sandhillmike said:


> Get a grip, green. Have you ever seen a "Gator Thread" that didn't have every Mutt in town putting in their 2 cents? You guys must really have an inferiority complex. Oh wait, is it a complex if it's true?



The season is getting close and the smack talk has begun. Just remember, you both are going to be fighting for second place in the SEC. RTR


----------



## Roberson (Jul 28, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Because Mark Ingram might have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> 
> The season is getting close and the smack talk has begun. Just remember, you both are going to be fighting for second place in the SEC. RTR



See you in December again.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> See you in December again.........


 
Well, you'll have to earn that spot and you haven't even played a single down with your new QB or new coaches... We'll see....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Murray is walking into a really good situation that should put him in position to have some success. He's not gonna light it up with crazy offensive #'s and i dont think too many UGA fans care if he does. He'll have some great guys in the backfield that will carry the load. All eyes in Athens are gonna be on the other side of the ball, so that will help Murray as well.
> 
> As far as Brantley and Meyer (since everyone else seems to be bring it up in this thread). Brantley will have gaudy #'s by the time he leaves UF. And yes Meyer is a system coach and plugs in QB's that can run his system. I have absolutely NO PROBLEM with that. According to Coach Meyer, Brantley is everything he looks for in HIS system, so i think he'll flourish.
> Can't wait to see it. Anytime he got in last year he was throwing stinkin laser beams every time.



Perfectly stated.  What some of your less objective bretheren seem to miss is the fact that football aint a freaking math test.  None of us care about him putting up pretty stats.  Just win baby.

The same can be said for the gators and Murray.  You don't have to look hard to see what I mean.


----------



## ribber (Jul 29, 2010)

with an experienced o-line and good backs richt should focus on running game so murray doesn't have to be joe montana. richt has never been dedicated to the run game although they've had some success. also, i'm not a joe cox hater, granted he was not a great qb but a poor defense and at times horrible play calling was more of a factor than joe's interceptions. you don't have to have a tebow at qb to win, you have to play to your strengths and richt imo does not do that. my goodness the baltimore ravens won a super bowl with trent dilfer! murray will be fine as long as richt doesn't put him in the shotgun and spread the field 60% of the time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> since the games inception in 1992 we've been the East Representative for more than HALF the championships. At this point, its always gonna be ours to lose, until another team in the East starts making it harder on us.



As bad as hate to say this you are correct. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'd love for each season the Dogs and Gators meet up in Jax with perfect SEC records, and that game be the SEC Championship "Play In" game.



Me too GB. Me too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'd love for each season the Dogs and Gators meet up in Jax with perfect SEC records, and that game be the SEC Championship "Play In" game.



Yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'd love for each season the Dogs and Gators meet up in Jax with perfect SEC records, and that game be the SEC Championship "Play In" game.



X 3


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> X 3



Don't ya just hate it when you have to agree with a Gotor on anything?
+1


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Don't ya just hate it when you have to agree with a Gotor on anything?
> +1


It is what is as bad as it is Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> yeah but im one of the few Gators that are generally right about everything....so you have to agree.



Such modesty


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wish somebody would show me one single time that any UGA fan on this board said that Aaron Murray was going to be one of the best qbs in the league this year.
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, lets see, Staford stays only 3 years and is the #1 draft.  Tebow stays 4 years wins like crazy, but the question is whether he would be drafted in the first round and if he would ever be a pro quarterback. Yea, Urban is a great qb coach.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 31, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, lets see, Staford stays only 3 years and is the #1 draft.  Tebow stays 4 years wins like crazy, but the question is whether he would be drafted in the first round and if he would ever be a pro quarterback. Yea, Urban is a great qb coach.



Meyer had 1 QB drafted #1 and another drafted in the first round , Where did the rest of Richt's QB's get drafted ? 

Who did better in college Tebow or Stafford ? Is it true Tebow's worst year was better then Staffords best year ?  Congrats to Richt on getting Stafford drafted #1 because no one thought he would ever be a #1 draft pick  . Has Richt's QB's done better then Meyers in the NFL ?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Meyer had 1 QB drafted #1 and another drafted in the first round , Where did the rest of Richt's QB's get drafted ?
> 
> Who did better in college Tebow or Stafford ? Is it true Tebow's worst year was better then Staffords best year ?  Congrats to Richt on getting Stafford drafted #1 because no one thought he would ever be a #1 draft pick  . Has Richt's QB's done better then Meyers in the NFL ?


Dude you have got to get off the dope! I can promise  you that you were the only one that didnt think Stafford would be a first rounder! But thats pretty easy to understand everybody but you knows a thing or two about FB!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I dont think anything you said proves who is a better QB coach.....



Was Detroit ready to use their number one overall pick on Tebow?  

Not saying that Tebow wasn't an awsome college qb but I think most people realize that that's what he was.  A COLLEGE qb playing in a system that he was handpicked to run due to his very specific skill set.  Most programs do that.  In Tebow's case, it just doesn't translate to the league.  That's just the truth.  His throwing motion had to be taken apart and put back together and I think we all know that he's not gonna run over people in the NFL.

Now if Brantley turns out to be what yall all claim he is, then that dispells anything about Meyer's system not being good for a passer who wants to go the the NFL.


----------



## chadair (Aug 1, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> A better question is "Has he went out and found one on his own?"
> 
> He inherited Chris Leak, and Ron Zook already had Tebow on the hook for Florida before Oscar Meyer showed up; he comitted in ecembor of 05' after his Sr. season, but Zook had already been recruiting him since hus Soph year.  Brantley will show how good of a QB scout Meyer really is; good, bad or indifferent.


He said Ron Zook
Tebow had just as much interest in goin to Bama as he did UF. You are sadly mistaken if you dont think Meyer was the factor that brought Tebow to gainesville


greene_dawg said:


> Meyer has system QB's. Always has, always will. Put them in another system and they blow (Alex SMith), or they have to get a QB coach to "unteach" them everything Meyer taught them (Tebow)...
> 
> Why do you Gators feel the need to constantly hijack every single UGA thread on Woody's anyway?



Darren, Meyer has never been the qb coach at UF. when Tebow came into Florida, they went out and bought all the tools and modern technology to focus on Tebows throwin. I have no clue why it didnt work But the results for Florida were still good and I'm sure their isnt a dog fan around who wouldnt have taken the same results


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 1, 2010)

chadair said:


> He said Ron Zook
> Tebow had just as much interest in goin to Bama as he did UF. You are sadly mistaken if you dont think Meyer was the factor that brought Tebow to gainesville
> 
> 
> Darren, Meyer has never been the qb coach at UF. when Tebow came into Florida, they went out and bought all the tools and modern technology to focus on Tebows throwin. I have no clue why it didnt work But the results for Florida were still good and I'm sure their isnt a dog fan around who wouldnt have taken the same results



Chad, I have always liked you, but I watched Tebow play against Hoover, his Sr. year, and it was told then that Tebow had been a Florida fan for quite a while, had been leaning UF since his soph. year, and that he would probably wind up a Gator.  Tebow did not surprise anyone with his selection of UF.


----------



## chadair (Aug 1, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Chad, I have always liked you, but I watched Tebow play against Hoover, his Sr. year, and it was told then that Tebow had been a Florida fan for quite a while, had been leaning UF since his soph. year, and that he would probably wind up a Gator.  Tebow did not surprise anyone with his selection of UF.



MC, Tebows parents are UF grads, but ask any of the Bama faithful on here, and they will tell ya what a push that bama made for Tebow. I've seen Meyer in person tellin the story of the day that Tebow announced that he was goin to be a gator. It was down to the wire with him. Had zook had stayed, I feel that Tebow could have just as easily picked Bama over UF.
 But the keywords in your post are "leaning" and "probably". And I believe ESPN even had a program about all this stuff when he decided. But I'm old and can't remember that far back


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad...I am so old I am glad you quoted me so I could rember what I said.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I agree with all that but it still doesn't make any comparisons between Meyer and Richt as QB coaches. They are both great QB coaches. They just have different philosophies and systems.



Man I'm not trying to get smart with you but you are one of the only people in the CFB watching world who could compare CMR and Urban Meyer's respective histories with developing qbs and come up with Meyer as Richt's equal.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 1, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Dude you have got to get off the dope! I can promise  you that you were the only one that didnt think Stafford would be a first rounder! But thats pretty easy to understand everybody but you knows a thing or two about FB!



 I was being sarcastic that is why I put the rolling eyes. Stafford was being talked about being the #1 pick before he even played a game for UGA. Yet UGA fans claim he was drafted #1 because of Richt  . Yea I don't know anything about football like you do . Joe Cox was a great leader and smart QB  .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I was being sarcastic that is why I put the rolling eyes. Stafford was being talked about being the #1 pick before he even played a game for UGA. Yet UGA fans claim he was drafted #1 because of Richt  . Yea I don't know anything about football like you do . Joe Cox was a great leader and smart QB  .


I dont think anyone but you knows football on this forum! Thats why I get on here so I can drink out of your well of knowledge! I guess you can chalk up Joe Cox as me being a homer I guess all I can do is quit posting and read yours and learn something! Thanks for being a member of this forum it is definatly better off that your here and I think alot of people would agree! Im sure you will honored to bless us with more of your great wisdom on CFB that you know so much about!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I know you're not getting smart with me. But you're comparing apples to oranges. I'm not comparing the two coaches ability to develop a QB to play in the NFL. I'm comparing the two coaches ability to develop a QB to play in the system by which the respective coaches run. In that they are no different. Meyer has not racked up the record he has in all his jobs running a crazy offensive system by NOT being able to DEVELOP QB for his system.



That's fair.  And like I said, if Brantley turns out to be even half of what some of these true believers say, it will put to  rest all of the talk that a true passer will not flourish in an Urban Meyer offense.  Of course, I hope Brantley stinks up the joint so that yall won't be good and I can get on here and laugh at those people.  But I won't be shocked if he does well.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

bump....very interesting to re-read this one.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Get ready for some tough times with Aaron Murray.
> 
> CMR is making excuses already.



excuses, excuses, excuses....



ACguy said:


> I think he is just trying to keep the fans realistic about Murray and the team. He knows that Murray is all he has at QB this year . The fans seem to think Murray is going to be one of the top QB's in the SEC and it's not likely.



Could you repeat that last statement please?  I didn't quite hear that clearly.



sleeze said:


> Yep , your right.
> 
> So...........CMR basically is saying Murray is going to struggle....... be patient UGA fans.
> 
> On the other hand,,,,,UF coaches and Urban is saying that J. Brantley is the real deal,,,,a gunslinger,,, a UF QB.Lets see how the 2 QB's play out.Has Urban ever had a bad college QB?



"real deal" and "gunslinger" ?  




sleeze said:


> Gotcha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,soooo............What were there records? How were there stats?  Any National championships?....Exactly!
> 
> We will be fine at QB.  The expectations are high, indeed.  My money is on Urban.



Exactly how much money were you talking about?

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 17, 2010)

Very interesting.  I wonder where these guys are.  

Hey, nice prediction.  LOL.  If you swap Murray and Brantley's names, you would have been right.  LOL.


----------

